# Your reading preference: One book at a time, or many books at once?



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Just curious, not including samples, do you read one book all the way to the end then start another, or are you reading two or more books at the same time?

With dtb I would read one book start to finish, but with the Kindle I'm reading many books at once.  I think its due to the ability to have more than one book with me.

How about you?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Same here.  Currently have a library book, Scarpetta.  Kindle books are: Distant Cousin by Al Past (aka Brassman) and Eleanor by Mrs. Humphrey Ward.  A little bit of everything.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I prefer to read one book at a time. I am reading The Stand now though and have started my second book while reading it.
Linda


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm usually reading at least 4 books at a time.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I read one book at a time on my Kindle, plut my daily Bible reading I do on my Kindle.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I get too into a book to be reading more than one at a time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I only read one thing at a time, I can't jump into another book before knowing how the first/current one ends.  But I read really fast too, so it's not a big hardship to do it that way.

When reading a series -- which I mentioned elsewhere I much prefer to do nowadays, as opposed to stand-alone books -- I rarely even jump into another book or series before finishing all the available books in a current series, if it's one I just started reading/re-reading. Unless I just can't get into them for some reason, like I still have the last two books of the Rachel Morgan series to read 'cause they just haven't grabbed me like some other urban fantasy series have...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pre-K, I always read several books at once.  I kept books in each room, one in my car and one at work.  When I got Little Gertie, I decided to read only one book at a time.  That didn't last long.  There are too many good books available at bargain prices or free to limit myself.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I still get most of the freebies and a lot of bargains (found a lot of great new-to-me authors both ways), they just still often get shunted to the "I'll get to them eventually" so-called stack.   I can still only technically read one thing at any given minute, even carrying many books with me at one time on Serenity, so I guess it's even easier for me to stick with one book until it's done instead of jumping back and forth between authors/books/characters/situations.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I like to finish a book before I start another.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I tend to have several books going at once, but when one grabs my attention, that's it, I'm hooked--and I'll read it til it's finished.

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually have at least 3 or 4 going. But rarely in the same genre. I have a classic I'm reading (right now Moby Dick). A Christian book (Mother Angelica) and a fun book usually Mystery, sci-fi  (right now Twilight). So I guess that's just 3 for now.

I always read series in order. If I find that I've started a book and its in a series I won't go back to the previous as usually the new book tells you what happend. If I know what happens I don't bother finishing the book.  Though I don't always go right to the next book in the series. I might jump back to a different series that I'm reading. 

I have a friend who always reads the back of a book first. To me that's just plain crazy!! But it worked for her


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I tend to have several books going at once, but when one grabs my attention, that's it, I'm hooked--and I'll read it til it's finished.


I always have two books going at the same time. A fiction and a nonfiction. That way if one starts to drag I'll switch to another. These are the ones below I'm reading on Kindle.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I only read one book at at time. I have to find out how one ended before I begin another. This way I know if I want to go ahead and read another of that author's books right away or read someone next. I always try to have several books by my favorite authors on my Kindle so I always have a variety to choose from. Right now I am reading Sharon Sala 'Cut Throat', when I am done I will decide if I want to read the next one in the series 'Bad Penny' or read another author next and then go back to her. Sometimes I like to spread out a series as it can take them awhile to get a new book out.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a one-book-at-a-time kind of guy.  I don't have the desire to juggle several different plots or storylines, it gets me all confuzzled when I have tried in the past with DTBs.  If I have several consecutive books in a series on hand, I will usually read them and then switch to another of my 60 or 70 favorite authors and immerse in another world.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

One at a time


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I always have several going at the same time. I never know what I will be in the mood to read. Sometimes it will take me several weeks to finish someone like Neal Stephenson  , where with Janet Evanovich I can read in hours so when I need a break from heavy stuff I read light stuff.
I did notice that while with DTB's I sometimes skipped ahead when I got impatient, I don't do that with Kindle books.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually jump around between 3 or 4 books. Right now it is one of the 'In Death' series mysteries by J.D. Robb, "Dynamic Energetic Healing" by Howard Brockman, "Magick of Reiki" by Christopher Penczak, and a tarot book by Mary Greer. The 'In Death' novels get pretty violent sometimes and I am such a weenie--I have to balance them out with more calming reads. I am a massage therapist so woo-woo books about energy healing are of huge interest to me. I have built a fairly extensive library for myself but now am impatient for more holistic health books to become available for the kindle.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Usually, one at a time. On occasion, I'll also read a reference book or technical manual at the same time, but that is a rarity.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have several going at once. Like Leslie, if something hooks me, I'll finish it. I'm reading:

Three to Get Deadly - Stephanie Plum
The Magician's Nephew - C.S. Lewis
The Princess Bride 
The Devious Book For Cats - Janet Ginsburg
The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follet

I've also got an audio book on my ipod thats not kindlized (Nora Roberts - Three Fates)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually have a least four going at once, some may take me a month to read, some I'll finish in one sitting.  It depends on my mood, if the book really grabs me or if I get bored with a book.  The one thing it has done is cure me of my tendency to peek at the end if I'm getting bored with a book.  I can't just stick my finger in it and flip back, I have to remember to book mark the locations if I do look ahead.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I usually have a few going at the same time, depending on my mood for something light or heavy to read *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I tend to have several books going at once, but when one grabs my attention, that's it, I'm hooked--and I'll read it til it's finished.
> 
> L


I tend to do that when I'm getting close to the end. I'll just stick with it until I finish.



sandypeach said:


> I'm a one-book-at-a-time kind of guy. I don't have the desire to juggle several different plots or storylines, it gets me all confuzzled when I have tried in the past with DTBs. If I have several consecutive books in a series on hand, I will usually read them and then switch to another of my 60 or 70 favorite authors and immerse in another world.


It was easier for me to switch back and forth with dtbs. When I pick one up, the cover tells me what I'm reading. With e-books, I never know which book I'm currently reading until I read a couple of lines.



luvmy4brats said:


> I've also got an audio book on my ipod thats not kindlized (Nora Roberts - Three Fates)


Loved Three Fates, especially the beginning story.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have several going at once. Like Leslie, if something hooks me, I'll finish it. I'm reading:
> 
> Three to Get Deadly - Stephanie Plum
> The Magician's Nephew - C.S. Lewis
> ...


I liked Pillars of the Earth. A good long read. Did you know he has sequal to that book? Its just as long. I haven't started it yet. Have it in DTB and debating on purchasing it on kindle to read instead.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I liked Pillars of the Earth. A good long read. Did you know he has sequal to that book? Its just as long. I haven't started it yet. Have it in DTB and debating on purchasing it on kindle to read instead.


I did that with "The Historian". Large and unwieldy book that kept sitting on my shelf because I really didn't want to have to man-handle a book that big - even though I really wanted to read it. Much nicer to have those huge tomes on a Kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

One book at a time, unless we're counting reference books and stuff I tend to flip through from time to time - like Ebert's movie review companions. Otherwise, I'm not sure how anyone could read more than one at the same time.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

MikeD said:


> I did that with "The Historian". Large and unwieldy book that kept sitting on my shelf because I really didn't want to have to man-handle a book that big - even though I really wanted to read it. Much nicer to have those huge tomes on a Kindle.


I read that one too. I carried it back and forth with me on the train to work to Seattle everyday and had about a 3 block walk to work. It was great for exercise! I did enjoy the book. Just wish I had gotten the Kindle before I did that. Though all my train pals were in awe that I carried it every day.

Theresam


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

CS said:


> One book at a time, unless we're counting reference books and stuff I tend to flip through from time to time - like Ebert's movie review companions. Otherwise, I'm not sure how anyone could read more than one at the same time.


Heh. 

I'm one of those few oddballs who actually reads reference books. Not dictionaries or such, but computer manuals, programming reference books, and the like are read cover-to-cover. I know I'm weird.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I read that one too. I carried it back and forth with me on the train to work to Seattle everyday and had about a 3 block walk to work. It was great for exercise! I did enjoy the book. Just wish I had gotten the Kindle before I did that. Though all my train pals were in awe that I carried it every day.
> 
> Theresam


Mine is still setting on a shelf in mint condition. Hardback version, BTW. If it had been a paperback, I would have probably read it much sooner, but I purchased it when it first came out. From your description, I assume the one you carried around was a HB as well. And, yep, that would be good exercise. 

I applaud you for your ambition. If I had not purchased my Kindle, I might still be waiting to read it. 

And you're right. It was a good book.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Mine is still setting on a shelf in mint condition. I applaud you for your ambition. If I had not purchased my Kindle, I might still be waiting to read it.
> 
> And you're right. It was a good book.


LOL before you start applauding... I have two other books the same size that I keep putting off. One I have read the first 2 books (it's 3 in one) and have yet to start the 3rd because I don't want to carry it and it makes my brain hurt  (Its a good series but requires more brain power) and at least The Historian wasn't so floppy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I generally have 2 or 3 going at any given time, but that can go higher or lower as the fancy strikes me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Loved Three Fates, especially the beginning story.


Audible has recently added several Nora Roberts that aren't Kindled.



bkworm8it said:


> I liked Pillars of the Earth. A good long read. Did you know he has sequal to that book? Its just as long. I haven't started it yet. Have it in DTB and debating on purchasing it on kindle to read instead.


Yes, I've seen the other book. It looks good. I've been taking my time on this one. I haven't been able to completely get into it.

I forgot to mention, I'm the type that MUST read a series in order. I just can't read them out of order or skip any. OCD I guess. Usually when I start a series, I focus on that until I finish (right now it's the Stephanie Plum books)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I always have two books going at the same time. A fiction and a nonfiction. That way if one starts to drag I'll switch to another. These are the ones below I'm reading on Kindle.


Thanks for posting this, Avalon, I love true spy stories!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm one of those few oddballs who actually reads reference books. Not dictionaries or such, but computer manuals, programming reference books, and the like are read cover-to-cover. I know I'm weird.


I don't call that reading, I call that part of my job.  I read computer books all the time so I stopped counting them in my book total, reading is something I do for pleasure, reading for work is work. I don't count travel for work as travel either.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I don't call that reading, I call that part of my job.  I read computer books all the time so I stopped counting them in my book total, reading is something I do for pleasure, reading for work is work. I don't count travel for work as travel either.


Ah! But you see, I'm retired. Anything that I do along those lines are part of a hobby that I engage in for my personal pleasure, so I get to count it. 

You see, I'll never stop learning new things. And my method of learning these days is to self-teach. Anything you want to learn (well almost anything, brain surgery might be dicey  ) is out there for the taking. So for many, most even, that kind of thing IS indeed part of their job. For me, its fun. And we're back to my "I know I'm weird" statement.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been known to have several books going at a time. If I am really into a book, I will usually read from beginning to end without putting it down. My mood sometimes determines what I read. If I am feeling down, then I will read something funny.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I tend to have several books going at once, but when one grabs my attention, that's it, I'm hooked--and I'll read it til it's finished.
> 
> L


Yep, that's me, too. I _always_ have between 4 and 10 books in process - but once one really takes hold I'm staying there for the duration.

Use to be, with DTBs, I would just eventually lose track of many of the books (they'd get shelved, in other words), but now I've found I'm far more inclined to actually finish the many books in process, since they are always right there with me on the Device.

BTW, my hubby (who is not a reader of books) has always said that he can't understand how someone could be reading in excess of 4 books at one time. He's always asking me how I don't get them confused. Then I just point out to him that he is able to simultaneously, or in one day, (via the remote) watch 4 college football games, 3 pro football games, 2 pro hockey, 3 golf tourneys, and a NASCAR event, etc, etc.... and yet he can recite every detail of every game/race at dinner a week later without getting them confused. For me, reading many books at once is just the same as watching several different TV shows each week. I take in an installment (episode) every few days; but if one is really good I stay tuned until the 'movie' has played out.

-X-


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I also tend to read more than one book at a time until one of them grabs me.  Then it's a marathon of coffee and no sleep until I see the words "The End".


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have several going at once. Like Leslie, if something hooks me, I'll finish it. I'm reading:
> 
> Three to Get Deadly - Stephanie Plum
> The Magician's Nephew - C.S. Lewis
> ...


Thanks for listing your current readings, luv - I've read a couple of those but had never heard of The _Devious Book For Cats_. I've swiftly looked that one up, read the promo copy, and sampled that puppy, er, well, kitten, in this case. 

See?! THAT is what I love so much about the Kindle. I can hear a book mentioned briefly in passing, quickly determine if it's something that may interest me, and then -BAM!- have the first chapter or so downloaded in less than 10 minutes for sampling at my leisure. Oh, yeah!!

-X-


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm one of those few oddballs who actually reads reference books. Not dictionaries or such, but computer manuals, programming reference books, and the like are read cover-to-cover. I know I'm weird.


I read reference books for fun too. Not the giant dense tomes, but I'll buy an illustrated guide to such and such language or programing or hardware and read it.

Have you ever read 







by A. J. Jacobs? He reads the Encyclopedia Britannica (all of it) and writes about it while he's doing it. Fairly amusing.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Ah! But you see, I'm retired. Anything that I do along those lines are part of a hobby that I engage in for my personal pleasure, so I get to count it.
> 
> You see, I'll never stop learning new things. And my method of learning these days is to self-teach. Anything you want to learn (well almost anything, brain surgery might be dicey  ) is out there for the taking. So for many, most even, that kind of thing IS indeed part of their job. For me, its fun. And we're back to my "I know I'm weird" statement.


No, I read reference books on other things like Economics, Science, Politics and Religion and I count those. So I guess I'm weird too.  Should we form a club for those of us who read reference books?


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> ...Should we form a club for those of us who read reference books?


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Xia said:


> I can hear a book mentioned briefly in passing, quickly determine if it's something that may interest me, and then -BAM!- have the first chapter or so downloaded in *less than 10 minutes* for sampling at my leisure. Oh, yeah!!


I hate to rain on your parade, but I don't think it should take as long as "less than ten minutes." I usually get samples within a minute or so.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It can take that long if I have to turn on Whispernet, wait for it to "engage", search for the book, read to determine if it's something that may interest me, click to get the sample, and wait for it to download.  If we're talking the whole process, as Xia seems to imply, "less than 10 minutes" isn't outside the range of probability.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It can take that long if I have to turn on Whispernet, wait for it to "engage", search for the book, read to determine if it's something that may interest me, click to get the sample, and wait for it to download. If we're talking the whole process, as Xia seems to imply, "less than 10 minutes" isn't outside the range of probability.


Very true. I didn't think of all that. Usually, I request my samples from Amazon.com and then turn on Whispernet later and it appears within a minute.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Xia said:


> Thanks for listing your current readings, luv - I've read a couple of those but had never heard of The _Devious Book For Cats_. I've swiftly looked that one up, read the promo copy, and sampled that puppy, er, well, kitten, in this case.
> 
> -X-


That book is Hilarious! I think I caught one of my cats trying to read it. Like they need any more ideas.

Glad to share.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.


Since you are retired  you can be the moderator and start the thread. What do you want to discuss first?


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for another idea. I just bought the devious cat book for a gift.

As far as reading prefs, I'd like to read one book at a time and I try to read one book at a time, but sometimes I get one that bogs down. And my Sophie Kinsellas or Janet Evanovichs are calling to me. Then my hubby will say, "Don't let the (original) book win." And I will go back and finish it.

Then there's the scenario where I kindled some literary books, such as Crime and Punishment and you just know they're too long to drudge right through uninterrupted. And since you don't have that term paper on it due in a few weeks....

Too much information?


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Since you are retired  you can be the moderator and start the thread. What do you want to discuss first?


Uhhh....

First, I've got to find a reference book or two on how to lead an internet discussion.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Uhhh....
> 
> First, I've got to find a reference book or two on how to lead an internet discussion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


>


Thanks, Gables Girl. I think I'm buying that one, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

durphy said:


> As far as reading prefs, I'd like to read one book at a time and I try to read one book at a time, but sometimes I get one that bogs down. And my Sophie Kinsellas or Janet Evanovichs are calling to me. Then my hubby will say, "Don't let the (original) book win." And I will go back and finish it.


I used to be of the mindset that if I started a book, I had to finish it, even if it sucked. Not any more. My time is too valuable *to me* to waste it on a book that doesn't interest me enough to keep my attention, when there are sooooooo many other books out there, jumping up and down, begging to be read. If I get two chapters, five chapters, even 15 chapters into a book and find my mind is wandering on a regular basis or the story has just gotten too weird or the book is bogging down entirely too much, I've given myself permission to say "okay, I'm done." And that's it, I can walk away from it without any guilt. Like you said, it's not like I have a book report or term paper due or half my semester grade riding on any of them any more. I'm not letting the book win, I'm letting ME win.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you all trying to give me a hint that I need more training?



Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you all trying to give me a hint that I need more training?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Not at all! I was giving MikeD the book he wanted so he can moderate the reference book readers book group here.... You do a great job of separating me from my money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Not at all! I was giving MikeD the book he wanted so he can moderate the reference book readers book group here.... You do a great job of separating me from my money.


LOL!

I like the idea of a tech book book club...LOL!

I also liked the book and bought it! So you too are separating me from MY money. 

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> I like the idea of a tech book book club...LOL!
> 
> ...


Glad to help, my credit card issuer should send you a Christmas bonus. LOL!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


>


ROTFL!!!!

You got me....


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

CS said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but I don't think it should take as long as "less than ten minutes." I usually get samples within a minute or so.


No worries, CS, you're not raining on my parade. It actually does take me, on average, about 10 minutes to download anything from amazon that I requested from my computer. I have no idea why, however.

I've never been able to get the "check for new items" to work, for example (and yes, I turned on the whispernet first ). Not ever. Not even one time. It just doesn't work. I would have returned the Device as defective in that regard except that I could not accept a four month wait for replacement, and I did figure out a work around, even though it takes several minutes.

The only way I can download anything that is in queue is to select the "Shop Kindle Store" or whatever it's called from my Kindle after turning on whispernet, and then sit idle, or shop/browse, in the store. Once I'm sitting 'in the store' it takes about 8 to 12 minutes for things to start downloading (previously requested things that is, like sample requests or book purchases made from my computer).

If I _don't_ go to the Kindle store, and just turn on whispernet and wait for the download, it usually never happens; and if it does happen it takes about 15 to 20 minutes to do so. Again, don't know why. It's annoying. Very annoying.

And, regardless of how I do get things downloaded it sure takes up a lot of juice - I usually use up 25% to 50% of a battery charge to get it done. That's why I only download about 2 or 3 times a week, max, and always right after I've charged it up (and then I recharge it afterwards).

Oh, but if I turn on whisper, then go to Kindle store via my Kindle, and then request a sample directly from there it only takes about 1 to 2 minutes for the download to happen. But shopping/browsing on amazon via my Kindle with whispernet uses up so much juice it runs down the battery by 50% in about 15 minutes, so I hardly ever do it that way.

-X-


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> ROTFL!!!!
> 
> You got me....


Always happy to help.  While you read that you can figure out the first book for our group discussion.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer to finish one book before starting a new one.  My DD is just the opposite...she is always juggling several books at one time.  I used to do that too, but I tell that now my old, overly-full brain can't take it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Put me down as a multiple book reader, but not too many. I try to have a fiction and a non-fiction going at the same time. Oh, and like someone mentioned earlier, my daily Bible reading on the Kindle, so that makes three. Right now, I'm reading Death By Black Hole







and Acts, and I'm trying to cut down on my backlog of samples, so I'm not really reading any one fiction book right now.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a one book at a time person.  I am however an obsessive reader and will stay up all night finishing an interesting book, to the detriment of everything else.


----------

